# closing this topic



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Seeing as of the end of May these receivers are all deceased is there any reason to keep it open?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, since Dish is doing a soft cutover so far... they aren't all dead yet... but you have a point worth discussing. Whenever Dish hits that final switch that makes these all useless for Dish reception... there's only a couple of the legacy receivers that will be useful for other uses (like the ones with digital OTA tuners).


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

And here we are, 6 years later.... These receivers have been worthless for many years now. Only 1 post in the thread in last 6 years, and it is in the wrong place.

Is anyone keeping DBS up anymore? 1/3 or more of the forum groups are useless, for long dead receivers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sorry you are offended. We pay more attention to the active forums.


----------

